
Slope Soaring Tips for Beginners (2004) - Tomte
https://www.shallowsky.com/planes/weasel/slopetips.html
======
buserror
I do quite a bit of slope soaring in Wales, using 2m wide gliders. It's a lot
of fun as the Kite come to check you out and fly with you sometimes.

it's really a GREAT way to enjoy R/C flying. No motor (some glider have fold
out props that can be handy tho) and you can fly for HOURS using just the lift
from the slope, it's amazing to try to 'park' the glider alongside you and try
to keep it motionless, it's as close to anti-gravity as I'll ever taste!

Also, buy 3M tape, gorilla glue, and have your repair kit handy at the back of
the car for the times where the wind is a little bit too fierce for your
reflexes :-)

If you want a bit of a taster, download "Picasim" for your phone/tablet, it's
really really good for training. No affiliation, just a very nice sim for the
"sport".

~~~
codeduck
It's a lovely low impact easy to enjoy the sport. No noise, just you and the
wind

------
geocrasher
I used to fly slope gliders, and if I lived in an area with the appropriate
geography, I still would. There's nothing like zoning out with nothing but the
plane in mind, only to have a bird join your glider in formation. It's a
wonderful thing.

------
mhb
Unpowered RC glider reaches 500MPH:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv7-YM4wno8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv7-YM4wno8)

~~~
geocrasher
Yes, dynamic soaring is amazing stuff. You know it's getting crazy when they
have to design their gliders for subsonic speeds.

~~~
ThisIsTheWay
Subsonic would be pretty normal. I think you mean transonic or supersonic.

------
Roboprog
I have an electric powered flying wing I used to do this one windy day a few
years ago.

No bungee or other setup. Just toss it over the hill.

Under-the-wing video:

[https://youtu.be/dFeZB1qpMk8](https://youtu.be/dFeZB1qpMk8)

------
hohloma
He is trying to fly using "ridge lift". This is one way to get lift when for
example paragliding. If you google paragliding and soaring there's tons of
info. The lift is often a bit away from the ridge edge and works up to twice
the height of the ridge (at least what I remember from paragliding lessons).
Also see wikipedia -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridge_lift](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridge_lift)

~~~
powerbroker
As a former hang glider pilot, I agree. One of the downsides to turning
parallel the ridge, too soon, is that the wind closer to the ridge is slower,
while that away from the ridge is faster. This can lead to a tendency for a
glider of 13-15 m wingspans to tend to 'turn into the hill'.

------
larrydag
Sounds like fun but a lot of work and luck.

